# Best BBQ chicken I've ever made.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, tonight was another family get together with my kids (all adults now) and I'd decided to cook up some chicken on the Webber charcoal grill. To make a long story short (not a word, BT!), I recently had the chance to taste Sriracha sauce. I found it to be wonderful. So I decided to use it on my chicken. I jsut want to say that the marinading sauce I created tonight was the best I've ever made, better than my fruity sauces, better than my bbq sauce, better than my sweet & sour, better than my teryaki, and they're all tried and proven. 

So, I give you the recipe. Go ahead and try it. See what you think.

Marinade:
1/3 cup Sriracha Pepper Sauce
2 tbs. Tobasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. Kikoman Soy Sauce
1/4 cup water
1 tsp. chili powder

Combine in a small bowl and set aside.

Place eight skinless chicken thighs in a zipper bag and pour in the marinating sauce. Press all air out and close the zipper. Move the chicken around inside to completey coat it with the sauce. Place in the fridge and let set for 2 hours.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of coals. Place chicken down and cover. Set all vents to the half open position. Cook for 5 minutes per side, with the lid on. Test for doneness with a meat thermometer. Continue cooking until the thermometer reads 160' F.

I also made kabobs our of caulliflower, partially cooked button mushrooms, red, yellow, and orange sweet pepper chunks, pineapple, and asparagus spears, each on their own 2-pole bamboo skewers.

All I can say is that when the veggie skewers are cooked until they reach that soft crunch stage, and served up with the thighs, well, I could eat that meal twice a week for a year. It came out sooooo good.

Sometimes the experiments just work. Sometimes they don't. This time, the sauce was exeptional as a marinade. And since there is no sugar in the sauce, it doesn't burn easily.

I'd like to be able to submit and cook this for judges in a cooking contest. I think it would do very well.

Enjoy. We sure did.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't had BBQ chicken for a while. I may try this tonight after I pick up some more soy sauce. My 20 year old bottle is almost empty.
Of course the skin will stay on! that's the best part


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, are you saying that a bottle of soy sauce lasts you twenty years? I find that amazing. Really shows how different people's cooking style can be. I've switched a lot of what I used to use soy sauce for to fish sauce and I'd guess that I still go through a quart bottle of soy in about two years.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 4, 2008)

hehe.... I use my bottle of soy up in a month or so! 
I use it mixed with Italian dressing to marinate my grilled chicken. 

Sounds great GW I will have to try our "grown up" pieces with the Sriracha. Not thinking the kiddos will care for it, but what do they know?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2008)

It sure did Russell. I've said before in other threads, it's so old it didn't even have an exp date on it, so it must still be good  I got it way back when when I ordered one of those "hand hammered" woks from TV. Did a little stir fry and there ya have it. I only use it to season sauteed shrooms and onions once in a while, when I'm in the mood, because I like them sauteed as is, too.

Any reccomendations for this recipe? One that works well with everythig? There's probaby as many kinds of soy sauce out there now as types of vinegar.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds delicious ! I will have to find a bottle of Sriracha Pepper Sauce at the store.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 4, 2008)

how hot is this stuff. seems to be very hot from recipe. just give me a guess as to how hot it really is.

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 4, 2008)

It's pretty hot to me babe, but very tasty..... not just hot. 
I add maybe a tsp to my bowl of chili and OW!!! 
But I think it's BT or someone that eats it straight just for fun. 
To each thier own!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 4, 2008)

babetoo said:


> how hot is this stuff. seems to be very hot from recipe. just give me a guess as to how hot it really is.
> 
> babe


 
I find that Tabasco Sauce is hot for my tongue, but not so that i can't handle it straight.  But it will give slight pain.  That pretty much describes my hot-stuff pain threshold.

Sriracha Sauce gives me a warm glow.  The mixture I gave in my recipe did not get any "Holy Cow! This stuff is hot!" from any of the people eating the chicken last night.  Everyone described the heat level as very comfortable, but fun, adding just the right kick to enhance the flavor.  Myself, I felt the same way.  It wasn't hot as there is about 1/4 cup of wter added to create enough liquid in the marinade.  And the chicken only rests in it for about 2 hours.

This recipe is safe if you tolerate any kind of salsa, or hot sauce.  And it tastes great.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 4, 2008)

Sriracha rocks! Been buying it at the Asian Market on Santa Clara St. forever. Your recipe sounds excellent! I will try it this week.


----------



## Quint (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like another winner can't wait to try this one....so many recipes so little time...Thanks for sharing


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a winner.  I had it about a week ago, but I left the skin on the thighs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Definetely skin on, its the best part! Sounds good, and as for the soy sauce being replaced with fish sauce, I have done that as well. I still use soy sauce, but mostly to make my own teriyaki sauce. For most other things I use the fish sauce.
There is a pizza place here that redefined my definition of BBQ Chicken. They take fried chicken, then brush it with BBQ sauce and bake for another 10 to 15 minutes. I love it that way!


----------

